# [SOLVED] Tropico 3 crashes my computer



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

I intalled Tropico 3 and have had nothing but problems, which is made more irritating because I have played this game before on the same PC with no problems. Also I have no problem playing any other game, including newer ones on high settings. 

I thought about giving up but I remember how much fun being El Presidente is, so I'm not giving up yet. I have searched multiple forums and found the same problem with no solution. The only one I found is that I need a new psu because the computer powers off anytime I try to load the game. While I think this might work, I don't want to replace the psu for one game, and an older one at that.

I also want to say that I had to do a lot of research just to even get the game to load, and not crash on startup. On the compatability tab under properties for the .exe I have: run as admin., compatability mode xp sp 2, disable visual themes, and disable desktop composition all checked. I also deleted the userconfig.lua file as a suggestion in another thread, found in the tropico 3 appdata folder (found by typing: %APPDATA%\Tropico 3 in the run window).

Doing this at least gets the game to load now, but only to cause my PC to shut down.

I have also tried loading in windowed mode, and lowering my resolution from advice in other threads, but no good. Tried running without any updates, and fully updated, no good. I shut down all background programs, updated all the drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times.

I just want to know if I have any other option than to replace my psu, which is old but has never given me any problems before.

Here are my specs:
windows 7 ultimate 32-bit
intel core 2 quad @ 2.4 ghz
4gb RAM
ASUS 750i sli motherboard
2x Nvidia GTX 260 SLI
Soundblater X-Fi Fata1ity Pro
Thermaltake W0106RU 700W

The PC is four years old, but the mobo and video cards are only one year old.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

This sounds to me like an Overheating issue.

Your best bet would be to clean out your PC using a compressed air canister. Try to remove as much dust as you possibly can (there may be a lot after 4 years :grin: )

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

cleaning your PC from dust is a very good idea indeed!
you can also check your PC temperatures using SIW from my signature
Open it and choose sensors under "Hardware"
check the temp when idle and then play the game, minimize it and recheck your temps
post both temp states here


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

your psu needs to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Supplies-_-Corsair+Memory++Inc.-_-17139009


----------



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

Thanks for the quick response. The psu is listed above. It could be dust, but the case is an Antec 900 with 5 cooling fans installed and set on max, so I'm not convinced its an overheating issue. But the fans could also lead to more dust, I'll clean it out and give it another try.

And here is a link to the computer temps. I can't load temps for while running the game because the computer crashes in less than one second after the Tropico 3 loading screen appears. I have no idea what avg. or high temps are, but here you go.

I appreciate the link to the new psu, but I'm not going to spend $100 for a piece of hardware just to run one game.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

when your psu decides to go the end result may be a $100 will be peanuts


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

I think what Dai means to say is that you should get the PSU reguardless of if you have a problem or not.

That PSU won't hold for too long before it fails, and when PSUs fail because of stress like this one would do, it may take one or more of your Hardware with it.

$100 may look a lot now, but imagine how annoyed you would be when it is $200/300+ for replacing Hardware that you already owned.

I hope this is clear as to why you should get that PSU,

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I think you're right that a new psu is my only option. Its possible that its dying, or that the new mobo and gpu's are pulling too much power from it. Also, the reason I replaced the mobo and gpu's was from a power surge which fried my old ones, which could have damaged, or have been possibly caused by the psu. Oh, and I opened up the case but there was little to no dust to be found. Time to do some shopping. Thanks.

I looked around and just ordered the psu that you suggested for me, Dai. I shouldn't be suprised, but you really know your stuff. It has everything I need, and at a good price. I'll post again once I get it installed. Thx, all.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

The Hardware Team, like all teams, are very good at their job 

Lets hope this new PSU will sort your problem


----------



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

So i just installed the new psu and she wont turn on. The status light is green on the mothereboard so I know its getting power. I double checked the connections, and triple checked the power switch connnection, but no go. My best guess is its a jumper issue. The power switch going bad all of the sudden seems unlikely, but would be just my luck. I'll see if I can find some info online. If you all have any advice please let me know.

Ugh. This is what I get for messing with it in the first place. I looked through the mobo manual, double checked everything again. No go.

How many posts can I do in an hour? So I decided to go all out and remove and/or unplug everything but the mobo to see if I could get a boot. No go, but the green light is still on. So since I already went this far, I plugged in my original psu and it started right up. I'm not going to mess with it anymore for now since I don't wanna totally reinstall my old psu if I am just missing something simple. This Corsair looks like a beast, and at 850w is way more power then I had before. Maybe its just a dud.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

you would have to very unlucky to get a dud one

check it with a multimeter

Driverheaven Guides: testing your psu with a multimeter

you have the power plugs plugged into the cards ok


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

Hey mate,

Newegg.com are very good with replacing components which aren't working properly (through no fault of your own) so just contact them and they will probably get you a replacement.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## MrCornholio (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

Ok, I am having the same tropico crash, but about your PSU
THE SAME EXACT THING HAPPENED TO ME!
Check the +4 extension on the 20+4 pin ATX connector to see if its properly plugged inIT saved my life


----------



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

Ok. I haven't had a chance to mess with this my computer for a few weeks now. I didn't want to send the psu back unless I was sure it is the problem because I live in Hawaii and the shipping is expensive. I don't have a multimeter, and I can't get the computer to turn on so I can't accurately test the psu. But I did test it with a continuity tester and all the wires appear to be good.

I checked and double checked the motherboard connections, still nothing but the green light. Checked the 20+4 connector and it seems to be connected correctly. And as far as connecting it to my cards and such, I removed everything to ensure that it is a psu issue. So either the psu is bust, or my motherboard isn't compatible for some reason. I suppose I have no choice to send it back for a replacement and hope that it works. Thanks for all the info and I'll post once I get this thing fixed.


----------



## jmorris808 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

So this issue is officially solved. I returned the faulty psu that newegg sent me, and they sent me an identical replacement. I installed it yesterday and tropico 3 works beautifully, as well as all my other programs. I was worried that it wouldn't work, but all is well. Thanks to everyone at this forum for helping me out. You probably saved me a lot of trouble down the road. Now if anyone knows how I can get surround sound through my x41's on my computer while gaming, I'll be in gamer heaven.

Thanks all.

Justin


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Tropico 3 crashes my computer*

glad you have it sorted

start a new thread for the sound problem


----------

